# Nissan Navara or Pathfinder (Aventura) - towing ability?



## fine_and_dandy (13 January 2009)

As per title, we're looking at the feasibility of getting (amongst others!) either a Navara (standard or Aventura) or a Pathfinder (again standard or Aventura) and the reason for upping our type of car is that we would like for it to be quite capable at towing a trailer.

Does anyone have any experience of these cars and towing?  Where weight is an issue etc, the trailer (again will look into that after got the car) will need to be capable of taking a 17hh as that is Krypto's expected height when fully grown!

Thank you!


----------



## Lyndz (13 January 2009)

We have a Nissan Navara Crew cab at work, very capable of towing, infact is a better ride when towing, it's a bit like a jelly on wheels when not! Tows a car trailer, plus 2 ton of car very easily!


----------



## miss_c (13 January 2009)

I believe my farrier tows his big eventer with his Navara... We have an X-Trail which we towed with before we sold the trailer, and it coped absolutely fine!  Granted though that this was with a little 15.2hh TB.


----------



## Rachmeister (13 January 2009)

Hello

I am on my second Pathfinder and I would definitely recommend it both as a tow car and a decent 4x4.  I have had them for the last 3 years and very happy as an owner with everything about it.  Although it does not pull 3.5 tons like the big landrovers do it is more than enough for one big horse or two ponies and you will not be overweight with your 17hh chap.  Its also much cheaper to buy than a landie or landcruiser (I've had both), has all the electronic gizmo's you want on the aventura and its reasonably economical for a big car.  Mine does 28 mpg combined and about 32 mpg on long distance (less obviously when towing).  I would not hesitate to get another for an all round proper big car.  Service intervals are 18,000 which is much better than other 4x4s.  I chose the pathfinder rather than navarra as my dogs like the luxuary of the enornous boot rather than a pick up but they both tow the same.

Nissan can hardly give cars away right now so there are some good deals, but I would buy a second hand one.  Be warned I sold my nearly 2 year old one for £13,500 less than I paid for it - you should be able to pick up a bargain right now.  Good luck.


----------



## ecrozier (13 January 2009)

I have an older shape (2003) Navara and absolutely love it!  They are rated to tow 3t I believe - I have towed laden 22ft Ifor flatbeds with 30+ bales of hay, and also a larger bateson with a 700kg ID and a 450kg arab, it breezed about with both.  Agree re comment above - ride is actually nicer with a trailer on the back!  It is at the end of the day a commercial vehicle and as such isn't as swanky as some but has a CD player, air con, electric windows etc (mine is the Outback).  And I love the pickup bit - have a hard top on it and my dog can be as filthy as he likes and still not ruin my car!
A guy at my horsebox mechanic had a 54 reg, and upgraded to a 57 reg (new shape) and said he loved it just as much altho is slightly jucier on diesel and they have downrated the legal towing capacity to something like 2600kg but you'd still be fine with a standard 2 horse trailer (as opposed to an equitrek or similar with living) and a couple of decent sized horses!


----------

